# oil problems



## chriiboy90 (Jan 27, 2010)

i have a 1995 jetta, i just bought it and the cel is on. after driving the car the oil light came on. The light isnt on when it idles but when you get on it the light comes on.i did an oil change and the light still come on if you drive it hard.... can anyone help? maybe an oil pump??


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

2.0 or VR6?


----------



## chriiboy90 (Jan 27, 2010)

2.0


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Make sure the oil level is correct. Also check the sensor on the side of the cylinder head...your best bet is going to be to put a mechanical gauge on there and run the car while watching actual pressure. If the pressure is good on a gauge, the sensor is bad. If the pressure on the gauge is low, then you've got other problems to look at.


----------



## chriiboy90 (Jan 27, 2010)

i did all of that to the word after running the car and driving it for 15 min the mechanical gauge said 17 at 2000 rpm which i read was to low.. i have 5w30 is that to thin of the oil... i already changed the sending unit sensor on the side of the cylinder head. the motor has 149,000 on it maybe the bearings are shot???


----------

